
The US has less income inequality today than in 2000 - adventured
http://www.aei.org/publication/the-us-has-less-income-inequality-today-than-in-2000-just-pointing-that-out/
======
sharemywin
If you break very large companies apart lots of other things come with it. CEO
pay would probably drop for those companies. The problem is the way we fixed
too big to fail was to create larger banks. And if they threaten to leave the
country threat to take things like they're US copyrights or bank charters.
Also, capital gains rates shouldn't apply over about 5-10 million dollars. How
would you like to play a game of monopoly if started the game from the last
turn of the last game. Ok roll. Well, you lost again. new game...

